# MVP or iStick



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

So a friend of mine asked me about "that thing i smoke" ( Ive got an MVP with Nauti). He decided to get one for his son as a birthday present (11th Nov) to help him get of annalogs. I was immediately thinking about the iStick becuase i would also like one. How would you guys compare the iStick and MVP for a biginner and would there be stock available to get an Istick before the 11th of Nov? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

The mvp is a tried and tested device. The iStick is new and untested. Mvp has a 2600 mah battery, the istick 2200. Mvp also a power bank, but the istick is not. You can vape whilst charging the mvp. Istick claims passthrough, but i have seen reports that it does not work well. The iStick is awesomely small, even compared to the mvp. Mvp max power is 11W - you would know better if that is sufficient for the Nautilus. The stick can go higher - around 17W on a 1.6 ohm coil. A new Mvp is coming out soon. That's the nitty gritty for you to decide on.
Stock - Vapeclub gave you their answer. Maybe the other vendors wii respond in that thread, who knows. eciggies had stock - maybe contact them and ask.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales (4/11/14)

Thanx @Andre for taking the time to write this. I can see clearly now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Tell your friend to get both . Then one can be on standby while he vapes on the other one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (22/11/14)

I ve got both . The mvp before and sold it . But love it . Solid device . Istick now . Love it even more . Cheap small and cool. 
I will buy another istick if mine break but will never buy another mvp . Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Skobbejak (22/11/14)

I have both, 
The istick is nice goz u can check the ohm of your coils if u rebuild.
The mvp i like and use the most because i like the size,the battery lasts longer and i prefer the way it heatsup the coil.
Not one problem on any one of them!!! They both are good mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

For me it's a personal preference thing and they are both first class mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## keeganvaper (23/11/14)

Istick all the Way


----------



## MorganSa (24/11/14)

I prefer iStick....


----------



## Nooby (24/11/14)

iStick...


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

Im a stealthy kind of guy so Istick


----------



## Dubz (24/11/14)

iStick for sure


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

Form factor and wattage: iStick

Durability and function: MVP

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (24/11/14)

Well, IMO, the MVP 2.0 is a 11 Watt device, and the iStick is a 20W device, so the one can deffo deliver a bit more than the other... But as far as build quality and battery power goes, I can only vouch for the MVP 2.0 as my wife has one, but I have never touched the iStick, I have however heard disappointing news that the threads on the connector for you ego and 510 connections tend to wear quickly... That is not nice... but I figure if you do some market research you should find your answer... or you can wait for the new MVP that is supposed to come out soon... sounds by the news so far that it will be a 30W device at least... so perhaps wait a bit before taking the plunge?


----------



## Sir Vape (24/11/14)

iStick


----------

